# Motor Trade "Road Risks" Insurance.



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

My renewal for my Road Risks (motor trade) insurance is due soon & realised it does not have & can't have Windscreen cover. 
I can see the logic behind this if you are selling cars as that would be open to abuse but I am not selling cars & find it somewhat irritating knowing I don't have the cover.
Just wondered if anyone has this type of policy that does have windscreen cover?
Is it worth shopping around like on personal cover for better deals?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some do, some do for own vehicles only, some do for an extra premium and some just don't give any cover. 

It all depends on which insurer/policy is suitable for you as to what will be available and how much extra getting cover will cost by changing to a policy that includes or can include cover.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Some do, some do for own vehicles only, some do for an extra premium and some just don't give any cover.
> 
> It all depends on which insurer/policy is suitable for you as to what will be available and how much extra getting cover will cost by changing to a policy that includes or can include cover.


Perhaps I should give you a call!
I only want it on my own cars & one of them may wel be going on it's own policy on an agreed value policy.


----------

